# Newbie-Frage: gestrichelte Kontur?



## Shiivva (3. August 2001)

Wahrscheinlich mal wieder eine sehr einfach zu beantwortende Frage, aber ich komm einfach nicht drauf...

Also, wie mach ich in PS eine gestrichelte Kontur, so à la "Auswahl".

D.h. wenn ich ein Bild hab, dann "Kontur füllen" mache ist das ja
"eine Linie"...ich möchte aber, das die Kontur "gestrichelt" ist..

wie funktioniert das?

*Please help*.

Mit ganz lieben Grüssen,
Shiivva


----------



## Psyclic (3. August 2001)

hm jo würd ich auch gern wissen *g*  
ich mach das immer so das ich einfach mit dem textwerkzeug ne menge bindestriche "-" aneinandersetze  ! ( ------------ )


----------



## Saesh (3. August 2001)

ich weiss jetzt net, wie man ne kontur gestrichelt macht, aber ich würde es so machen, dass du nen neues bild erstellst, wo du dann erst ein quadrat zeichnest, das nachher die kontur werden soll.
dieses quadrat füllst du dann mit scanlines (weiss ja jeder wie es funkt), aber die scanlines halt in beiden richtungen.... willst ja rund um kontur gestrichelt haben.

dann machste nen zweites quadrat drüber nur etwas kleiner und dann sieht man halt die gestrichelte kontur


----------



## ivan (3. August 2001)

Weiss jetzt net genau obs dafuer ne andere moeglichkeit gibt aber so mach ich das :

3x1 pixel bild erstellen
*oder halt so wie die strichel da sein solln...*
dann neuer Layer
background loeschen
die ersten beiden pixel mit schwarz oder farbe nachwahl ..
alles auswaehlen und muster festlegen.
im andern pix machste dann ne linie mit 1 pixel hoehe und solang wie de es brauchst.
nu fuellen ( option fuellen mit )
nun layer duplizieren und mit 90° drehn ..
dann haste 2 linien und kannst dir damit nen kasten baun hehe..
das ganze kann man in 2 min machen oder weniger also kein risen aufwand der aber das ergebnis ausspuckt ..

oder wenn die strichelchen net gleich maessig und gleich gross sein sollen mach doch mal waehl deinen kaste nda mit ctrl + layer click aus und machst dann verzerren mit kraeusseln .. sieht auch lustig aus naja wers mag..

hoffe das hat irgendwie geholfen wenn nicht *g* dann nicht


----------



## Saesh (3. August 2001)

das mit den pixeln erinnert mich an meine scanline erwähnung.... ich denke mal es läuft auf dieselbe beschreobung raus. nur etwas anderes formuliert


----------



## ivan (3. August 2001)

yo kann sein 
aber ich hab das geschrieben da stand noch nix davon da 
sieh mal uhrzeiten..


----------



## wo0zy (3. August 2001)

hmm....ich hätte für die kontur ne neue ebene erstellt, und dann mit dem radierer einzelne pixel gelöscht!! ich weiss, is aufwendig aber zum ziel kommt man so auch!


----------



## Arcaine (3. August 2001)

jo ich hätt auch entweder mit der Radiergummie FUnktion gemacht oder einfach ein  3x1 Pixel grosses bildchen aneinander gehängt eben mit nen abstandt dazwischen.
nun alles is mit a bissl aufwand verbunden ;-)


mfg arcaine


----------



## Shiivva (3. August 2001)

*Wow!*

Danke für die vielen Tipps/Antworten...

Das mit dem Radiergummi hatte ich auch schon ausprobiert, aber ich wollte ja so gerne "gleichmässige" Lücken...

Das mit dem Bild 3x1 Pixel usw...hat gut geklappt..
Danke schön!


----------



## ghaleon (3. August 2001)

das wurde schonmal gefragt
das war mein tip ich glaub das hat auch gefunzt


-----------------
1. 
mach ein neues bild [4mal4|pixel] 
mach ein schachbrettmuster drauf mit schwarz[oder welche farbe du willst] und transparenz 
definier das teil als pattern 
----------------------------- 
2. 
wechsel zum bild wo du den rahmen willst 
mach ne selection 
mach nen workpath draus 
waehl das pattern stamp tool aus 
stell die groesse des brushes auf 1pixel 
waehl als pattern dein schachbrettmuster 
waehl den workpath 
waehl stroke path mit dem pattern tool 
----------------------------------------- 

additional: 
1. is umstaendlich und net so ganz optimal aber anders hab ichs auch net hingekriegt 
2. funzt leider nur bei rechteckiger auswahl 
3. wenn du andere abstaende zwischen den strichen willst dann mach das schachbrettmuster groesser bzw kleiner beim beispiel ist der abstand natuerlich 2 pixel und die striche sind 2 pixel lang [sollte klar sein] 

ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter

---------------------


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (6. August 2001)

*nur so nebenbei*

also,
es gibt ja auch noch andere Adobe Produkte, die für manche Problemstellungen 'ne gute Ergänzung sind.

Du hast ein Objekt, egal welche Form.
Du zeichnest ein Pfad drumrum, so wie bei einem geplanten Freisteller.

Dann kopierst Du Deinen Pfad in die Zwischenablage und importierst ihn in Adobe Illustrator (Version 8 oder höher).
Hier kannst Du nämlich auf den Pfad einen sogenannten „Pinsel“ und zwar einen Musterpinsel anwenden. Diesen kannst Du dir selbst in Illustrator basteln, mit beliebiger Konturenstärke, Farbe und Abstand der Strichellinien.

Re-importiert in Photoshop legst Du’s einfach über Dein Bildchen. 

Färtich


----------



## Shiivva (6. August 2001)

Nen Pinsel auf ein Pfad kann man doch auch in Photoshop anwenden oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## ghaleon (6. August 2001)

kannst du
aber keine gestrichelten soweit ich weiss


----------



## ghaleon (6. August 2001)

kannst du
aber keine gestrichelten soweit ich weiss


----------



## -H- (6. August 2001)

*hallo leute,*

tja, die beste Lösung hat Onkel Jürgen parat gehabt. 

Reine Photoshop-User müßen sich mit gefriemel abfinden:
Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit den Malabstand einer Werkzeugspitze zu regulieren. Dort ein wert über 100% ergibt etwas gestricheltes. Allerdings ist das auch nicht so der riesen Hit: Sind halt erstmal nur Punkte. Man könnte eine eckige Werkzeugspitze erzeugen, aber die dreht sich dann nicht in Pfadrichtung mit. Für gerade Linien aber allemal praktikabel.

gruß
H


----------



## flaschebier (8. August 2001)

*Objektkonturen*

schau dir doch mal mein tut von heute an "Objektkonturen gestalten"
so klappts auch mit deiner strichlinie.

cu


----------



## Kiramusu (26. Mai 2003)

die methode von onkel jürgen scheint ja ganz genial zu sein... nur haperts bei mir da an der durchführung 

Wie kann ich nen Photoshop Pfad in Illustrator 10 importieren ? Ich hätte da ein ziemlich großes Bild, wobei Illustrator immer die Nachricht ausgibt, der  "Photoshop Clip wäre zu groß" *heuL*

Hilfe


----------



## Mythos007 (26. Mai 2003)

So funktionierts...
Pfad in _Photoshop_ mit Hilfe des "Pfad-Auswahl-Werkzeuges (A)"
selektieren
"strg+x" drücken, danach zum _Illustrator_ wechseln
Dort ein neues Dokument erstellen
"strg+v" drücken, anschließend einen gestrichelten
Pinsel auswählen und wieder den Pfad selektieren
"strg+x" drücken zu _Photoshop_ wechseln
"strg+v" drücken und den Pfad als "Pixel" importieren
Glücklich sein 

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## nanda (27. Mai 2003)

das geht auch ohne illustrator:
link 

ansonsten einfach mal mit google nach "dashed lines" oder "doted lines" in verbindung mit "photoshop" suchen.

oder habe ich was falsch verstanden, shiivva?

/edit
ok, ich hab´s in dem link gelesen. die form des brushes folgt - anders als beim illustrator - nicht dem pfad, sondern verläuft immer in derselben richtung. na ja, war zumindest ein versuch.

/edit end


----------



## addïct (27. Mai 2003)

genau genommen ist dieser thread schon 2 jahre alt, shiivva ist glaube ich gar nicht mehr hier! und wenn dann kann sie das mittlerweile sicher


----------



## nanda (27. Mai 2003)

@addict
das ist ja ein ding. hätte ich sont gar nicht bemerkt, das ich mich auf historisch, denkwürdigem gebiet bewege.

aber shiiva gibt es doch noch. nach dem profile letzter beitrag am 22.4.2003.


----------



## addïct (27. Mai 2003)

ja, kann sein, ich hab sie nur schon lange nicht mehr gesehen! bin auch nicht so oft hier


----------

